# PowerPoint dishwashers - who manufactures these?



## biggerry (17 Apr 2006)

We bought an integrated Powerpoint IWD12 dishwasher from PowerCity at the end of January.  This evening when it was switched on, an error "E4" appeard on the display.

I looked at the manual and there isn't a breakdown of error codes so I couldn't try and troubleshoot the problem . I searched the web for the model, but didn't have any luck. (FYI: There is no web site for http://www.powerpoint.com so you might want to register this and try and squeeze a few $'s out of Microsoft!!)

Does anybody know who manufactures PowerPoint equipment?  

Better still, does anybody have a PowerPoint IWD12 dish washer and experienced this error before?


----------



## ajapale (18 Apr 2006)

Powerpoint is a badge of convenience used by an irish importer of Chineese electronic and white goods. I had much trouble with their dvd player a few years ago. I traced them to a company called soemra (or something similar).

Since then I have stuck to known brands.

aj


----------



## Carpenter (18 Apr 2006)

Powerpoint are also sold by Cash and Carry Kitchens.  My parents had a PPoint dishwasher as part of a C&C kitchen- it gave nothing but trouble and after two replacements they finally got their money back.  Powerpoint and other cheap brands are fine for simple appliances that have few moving parts IMHO- like fridges etc but other than that I'd stay well away from them.


----------



## RainyDay (18 Apr 2006)

Hi Gerry - Have you tried calling PowerCity - you're contract is with them.


----------



## biggerry (19 Apr 2006)

Hi RainyDay, Mrs. Biggerry called PowerCity but didn't get to speak to anybody.  She got the ususal voice prompt system .... press 1 for delivery date, press 2 for repairs etc.

When she pressed 2 she was given a number to call for PowerPoint.  She called and they're coming tomorrow (Thursday).  Hopefully we won't have the same experience as carpenter's parents with their PowerPoint dishwasher.


----------



## Cathy Hudson (1 Feb 2009)

Hi all,I have just purchased a PowerPoint microwave, has anyone heard anything re problems with same,Bought in DID and half price in their sale


----------



## Male Doon (1 Feb 2009)

The agent for Powerpoint in Ireland is a company called "shomar", they are based in Western ind estate in Dublin 12. As Ajapale says, the name Powerpoint is a badge of convenience to cover the imports from China of what is , I'm afraid , usually low-quality goods. It's the old story, "you gets what ya pay for" in terms of quality. 
My advice to Biggery would be not to entertain any kind of repair of the unit, but to either ask for a new unit, or if possible just ask for the money back or a credit note, from Powercity. Alternative brand names I would suggest would be Tricity Bendix, or, more up-market, AEG.


----------



## mathepac (1 Feb 2009)

Male Doon said:


> ... My advice to Biggery would be not to entertain any kind of repair of the unit, but to either ask for a new unit, or if possible just ask for the money back or a credit note, from Powercity...


Hopefully they got their problem sorted by now, OP is from nearly 2 years ago.


----------



## iano086 (21 Feb 2009)

*Solution to error E4*



biggerry said:


> We bought an integrated Powerpoint IWD12 dishwasher from PowerCity at the end of January. This evening when it was switched on, an error "E4" appeard on the display.


 

I know the post above is an old one - but I'll post the solution in case anyone else trips across it.

The problems cause and solution goes as follows:

Problem:
Any water that leaks (for whatever reason) from the internals of the machine finds it's way down to the lowest point of the machine - down under the washzone and into the area where all the workings of the machine are located. There's a sensor there (a polystyrene float operated switch in fact) that detects this water - causing the machine to empty and go into error 4 (E4). 

The solution will depend on the nature of the leak. If it's due to one of the various seals on the floor of the washer leaking or there is some problem with water level controls then that will have to be repaired first - otherwise you'll keep on getting the error. In my case however, the "leak" was actually a design feature of the machine and is easily rectified.

Open the dishwasher door fully and look at the floor of the machine where it meets the bottom of the door. You'll see a couple of plastic tubes protruding from the floor by about 12mm - one to the left and one to the right. Their function appears to be to act as an overflow if the water level in the machine gets too high (for whatever reason). This excess water is directed down these tubes and into the bottom of the machine where it can be detected - rather than letting it spill out onto your expensive floor. The weakness in this system is that it only takes a soup spoon of water to produce the error - something which might accidently happen during the course of a normal wash.


Options:

1) Leave the machine idle for a few days until the water evaporates. The sensor switch will reset and the error will be gone when you switch on.

*For either of the following solutions, turn off the power to the machine by unplugging it or tripping the relevant switch at your fuse board*

*The stainless steel washcabinet is only slightly thicker than aluminium kitchen foil. Handle the machine gently and never force it otherwise you're in danger of distorting the cabinet.*


2) Tilt the machine right the way forward so that the water leaves the area of the sensor. It'll flow back again once you level the machine but in wetting the floor area of the machine, the level at the sensor will be a little lower than before - permitting the sensor to reset. Switch on and the problem should be gone.

3) Pull the machine out from the built in unit to gain access to the right hand panel. Remove it (just a lot of philips screws holding it on) and you can just about see the polystyrene float (near the front) and the slightly depressed area underneath it - in which the water accumulates. You can poke a stick in with some tissue taped to it to mop up the water. Be careful not to disturb or damage the float.


note: 

I've had this problem occur twice in as many years. If it keeps on occurring then you likely have a genuine problem with water level controls during filling or a leaking internal seal dripping water into the bottom of the machine.

Don't be tempted to block the overflow tubes - a genuine overflow could destroy your kitchen!


----------



## Rick (5 Aug 2010)

Re:1wd12 dishwasher
Is anyone able to advise me on how to deal with an E1 error if and when it occurs with the above dishwasher?
Rick


----------

